# Rabbitry Name



## Karlie (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am getting ready to send my ARBA rabbitry registration in and I think I should get a new rabbitry name. The reason is, Sunnie Bunnie Rabbitry has the same initials "SBR" as I do. (Show Bunny Rabbitry). 

I am still unsure of my breed choice. I know the English Spots will be around here for a while, wether I am going to maijor in them or not I'm not sure. I am intrested in getting New Zealands, Thriantas, Jersey Woolies, Netherland Dwarfs or some sort of lop. I would rather my name not be based on breed though, as you never know when this may change.

I could really use everyones help in coming up with some rabbitry names, so toss out all of your random, cute, neat, unique or funny names at me please!


Thanks,

Karlie


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 5, 2009)

What names are you considering? I'm guessing you use the "SBR" in your tattoos?


----------



## Karlie (Dec 6, 2009)

Umm, I'm thinking something along the lines of "Lake Side Rabbitry" Since my rabbitry is next to a two acre lake. Or possibly Persimmion Tree Rabbtiry, since there is a persimmon tree behind it. I like the idea of something to do with nature, the stars etc but I'm really up for anything.
Yes, I hadn't checked to see if there was a name really similer to mine and when I was looking a few days ago decided it was best to change it.

Thanks.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2009)

How about Lake View Rabbitry? That would be my rabbitry name if I had a proper rabbitry (I will in the future, but maybe not till I have my own place) because I live near a lake as well 

Or since you like things to do with the stars, Shining Star Rabbitry? Brightest Star Rabbitry? I'll try think of more


----------



## Karlie (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks irishbunny! I like the Shining Star Rabbitry & Lake View alot.
Good luck with your rabbitry! If you ever need anything let me know!

Also, good luck with your baby bunnies. They're really cute!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2009)

*Karlie wrote: *


> Thanks irishbunny! I like the Shining Star Rabbitry & Lake View alot.
> Good luck with your rabbitry! If you ever need anything let me know!
> 
> Also, good luck with your baby bunnies. They're really cute!


Thanks  and your welcome!


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 7, 2009)

I also need to pick out a good Rabbitry name..


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 7, 2009)

I vote for Persimmon Tree Rabbitry as it's more unique sounding (to me, anyway) than Shining Star or Lake Side.

JMVHO

Rue


----------



## Karlie (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks! Persimmon Tree Rabbitry sounds cool, but I'll still look around for a few more.


----------



## pOker (Dec 9, 2009)

dont mind me being all random here, but i like Persimmon Tree Rabbitry because if you tattoo the rabbits with PTR it would be like Peter, as in Peter rabbit..thats just my crazy little thought  lol


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 9, 2009)

What about Persimmion Lake Rabbitry? Or just Persimmion Rabbitry?

I think Persimmion's would be a really cool prefix!


----------

